# Setting up Rodent Rescue



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I have decided that in the next couple of years I will set up a small rodent rescue. By that time I will have done/started my vet nurse training, will have learnt to drive, will have a house and be financially secure. 

What I'm wondering is, do you need a license? 

I plan for the set up to be the usual kind - people can hand in or I pick up animals and for those wishing to adopt them there will be home checks of some sort (most likely a discussion rather than an actual home visit) and they pay a small donation for the animal. Obviously vet care, neutering (if appropriate) etc would be give to all animals in my care.

What do you think? Is such a rescue needed? Would you adopt from a one man band rescue?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes definitely needed but so many try to help and then find it becomes too much heart ache and financially crippling .
Please don't think i'm trying to discourage you but you neeed money -you need a certain type of character and knowledge -in depth knowledge as the animals coming to you are not all going to be straight forward healthy and even tempered.
Also I would talk to some private rescues as i believe it can be complicated if you start to accept donations as then you need to be registered as a charity etc.
Good luck with the nursing and i hope you do succeed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I have decided that in the next couple of years I will set up a small rodent rescue. By that time I will have done/started my vet nurse training, will have learnt to drive, will have a house and be financially secure.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, do you need a license?
> 
> ...


I would recommend doing home visits, rather than just a discussion, this allows the rescue to get a better picture of the home the animal/s will be going to. Anyone who is serious about adopting will be willing to allow the setup to be seen & to sign a contract, this was what happened when we adopted our ratty boys. Tagalong is right about needing a healthy income as you can't guarantee the animals won't be coming in with some quite serious problems that may need treatment.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You also need to make sure you have the room and the cages etc. This may sound obvious but if you start on this.....HONOURABLE!!!.....road....you may find yourself with an influx of rodents!

I agree with all of the above!

But if you have fully taken everything into account...then i think it is a great path and could be rewarding! Though you will have to be careful not to adopt them all hehe!! xx


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

If I did this I would be certain to keep them all!
The first thing you must be prepared for is litters and litters of baby rodents, people may abandon pets because they are pregnant and also be careful when sexing rodents as you may end up breeding yourself! 
This sounds really rewarding though, certainly what I wanted to do when I was younger! (Then I discovered I hated seeing animals in pain, and biology, vet dreams crushed)


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you thought about fostering for one of the rescues already going? That way you dont have to worry about insurance, licensing or any legalities (if there are any?) and yet still get to rescue, plus have back up help.

I dont think homechecking is feasable for small animals, or absolutely necessary, many of us manage fine without homechecking - and just questionaire and follow up regularly, insisting that people come to collect unless you know them well etc. You could also get vets references if you were worried.

I dont know of any small animal rescues who homecheck, tbh, although I'm sure there will be some who do (and it's great that they can), it isn't the norm. Rehoming questionaires and references would be much more feasable.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> I have decided that in the next couple of years I will set up a small rodent rescue. By that time I will have done/started my vet nurse training, will have learnt to drive, will have a house and be financially secure.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, do you need a license?
> 
> ...


Hi

im a fellow mancunian n would love to set up a rescue if i had the time money and resources, i think its a wonderfull idea. im also a part qualified accountant so if u need any advice on that side of things i could help you the best i can!!! I.ve just got my two boys from a rat rescue and think it is one of the best decisions I have made. good luck on your venture and keep us updated.
Be practical but dont let people put you off


----------



## Carolineg (Jul 25, 2010)

I work with a rescue centre as a foster mum.
We get as many hamsters as we want/can handle 
and the support of an expert when needed.
We don't have to worry about fundraising
or the legalities. Why not try that and see
how you get on?
I'm sure the local rescues would be 
delighted to have your help.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I have decided that in the next couple of years I will set up a small rodent rescue. By that time I will have done/started my vet nurse training, will have learnt to drive, will have a house and be financially secure.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, do you need a license?
> 
> ...


Are you still having an irish wolfhound?? The rodent rescue sounds good. I would make sure you have loads of time and space though. I found a ferret last week and the rescue picked it up. Had a chat with them and they had NINETY unclaimed ferrets. Its just amazing is'nt it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Are you still having an irish wolfhound?? The rodent rescue sounds good. I would make sure you have loads of time and space though. I found a ferret last week and the rescue picked it up. Had a chat with them and they had NINETY unclaimed ferrets. Its just amazing is'nt it


Ninety
They must be being dumped as the recession hits their owners


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Ninety
> They must be being dumped as the recession hits their owners


If the ferret I found has'nt been claimed I am going to have him  They are expensive animals to keep really. As you most probably know!! But still no excuse for dumping them on main roads


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm near Manchester (Bolton) and just doing little rescues here and there. At the moment if I find any ratties in need, I have to find fosterers willing to take them on as I can't do it on my own. Building up a network of people willing to help is a valuable tool I've found...as I can still make a difference and not get myself into a hoarding situation with current limited funds!


----------

